# Anyone else tried Aerokroil ?



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

My girlfriend's father works on heavy equipment and gave me a can of Aerokroil penetrating oil to try. He said since they started using it at work, they won't use anything else. I have used it several times recently in the garage and it seemed to work really well for me. I don't even think they sell it in any stores, but you can order it directly from them. Here is their website, they make several other products. Kano Labs 

I was just wondering if anyone else here has used any of their products ?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> My girlfriend's father works on heavy equipment and gave me a can of Aerokroil penetrating oil to try. He said since they started using it at work, they won't use anything else. I have used it several times recently in the garage and it seemed to work really well for me. I don't even think they sell it in any stores, but you can order it directly from them. Here is their website, they make several other products. Kano Labs
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else here has used any of their products ?


I used to wrk at a Sonoco and they use it on everything they have. It is very good. Although i have not found it in any part stores either.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Is it better than PB Blaster? 

I took an O2 sensor out of a 7 year old car using PB Blaster ... couldn't believe how easy it was.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> Is it better than PB Blaster?
> 
> I took an O2 sensor out of a 7 year old car using PB Blaster ... couldn't believe how easy it was.


I have both in my garage. Just really started using the Aerokroil and I like it better. it definately has a different consistency to it. kinda silky if that makes sense. when you spray it on, it seems not to go everywhere like PB does and it doesn't stink the place up. 

If you do a lot of wrenching, then I think you should give it a try.


----------



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

Yup...Aerokroil is the shizzle. I took apart the whole suspension on my Toyota truck 4x4 using aerokroil and an impact wrench. Mind you, the truck had seen 3 Ohio salted-road winters, a season of mudding in a Los Angeles resevoir, a few thousand miles of Baja dirt roads, two submersions in the Pacific at Pismo beach, and two cross country trips, the U-bolts on the leaf spring packs were rusted on tight.

Some Aerokroil, an overnight soak, and an impact gun took off those fine thread ubolt nuts with some effort, but they came off.

Better than PB blaster, but I haven't yet tried JB-80 from Justice Brothers -- supposed to be "twice as good" as WD-40.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, if I did more wrenching, I'd seriously consider this stuff. 

Heck, I might pick up a can just for grins and giggles if/when I ever come across it. 

_"I haven't yet tried JB-80 from Justice Brothers -- supposed to be 'twice as good' as WD-40."_

Hmmm ... twice as good as 'nearly useless' is ... ?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup.. aerokroil is the shizzle.
I've been using it for about 15 years... my dad used to be in charge of maintenance at a paper mill a few years ago, and one of the maintenance guys there told him about it. they bought a few cans of it and within a week, they'd ordered several cases of it..

You can sometimes find it at industrial supply places or even body shop supply places.. it's rather $$ at about $8 a can, but one can will last many years. (I've had a small 8 or 10 oz can in the garage for about 5 years)

Grainger and MSC supply also carry the stuff if you ever order anything from them.


----------



## jetmechG550 (Jun 12, 2005)

We've been using Aerokroil for years in aviation. IMO, you can't beat it! Yes it's difficult to find but when you do pick up two cans. Unless you do a lot of wrenching, two can should last the average user a long time!


----------

